# February POTM nomination thread.



## Corry (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoops!!!  Just realized I never posted this!  Why didn't y'all yell at me!  Post your pics for February photo of the month here.  You can choose up to three, please post the name of the photographer and the name of the photo, as well.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

*who was Susan Druet? by JonMikal






*


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)

by Woodsac ... I am not sure if it was the end of January or beginning of February, but I love this one..


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm gonna need a lot more than 3 picks this month...this is my second and I've got two weeks to go  


*High Arctic by JonK*


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 13, 2006)

Calliope  Snow Day










 Bace gets what's comin' to him by Emma-Lee


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 13, 2006)

Emma-Lee The lonely Tea Party


----------



## Arch (Feb 14, 2006)

Woodsac - Playmates







JonMikal - Who was susan Druet


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 14, 2006)

My second nomination: A day with Dad by AIRIC
(Hmmm, i just noticed this was in the January POM thread, but it was posted in February..can it stay?)







And my 3rd Nomination: Timeless by Joeri


----------



## JonK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Another From The Street by Mansi
*




*
Rather Oddish...by The Beginning

*





*What Cha Think by ellablu*


----------



## doenoe (Feb 15, 2006)

My first vote (really, never voted  )

Barn reflections     by MyCameraEye


----------



## mcoppadge (Feb 15, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *who was Susan Druet? by JonMikal*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Verbal (Feb 19, 2006)

Virginia Countryside by Insomniac.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 20, 2006)

1. With dreams in their eyes... By Mansi


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 20, 2006)

My first...  

*Blue* by _JohnMF_








My second...

*Riding the Storm* by _Woodsac_


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 20, 2006)

By Taralyn Romero. Young Skater


----------



## emo (Feb 21, 2006)

i'm not really sure how many photos can i nominate.. it took me sometime finding these.. 



*Archangel - "Lethal injection (dirty scum version)"*







*Joeri - "Take my hand."*






*Calliope - "In My Hands"*


----------



## puzzle (Feb 22, 2006)

emo said:
			
		

> i'm not really sure how many photos can i nominate..


 
Not that many :mrgreen: Each person can nominate 3 pictures.


----------



## emo (Feb 22, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Not that many :mrgreen: Each person can nominate 3 pictures.



oohhh... why only 3  ?? hhhmmm.. it will be tought for me


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 23, 2006)

forgotten bench  by Fate


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 28, 2006)

my 3rd...  

*Umbrellas* by _Tuna_





__________________


----------



## woodsac (Feb 28, 2006)

My third


*Stones by scoob*


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 28, 2006)

is it too late to nominate?


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 28, 2006)

i think today is the last day Jon...


----------



## woodsac (Feb 28, 2006)

Corry says we have till the end of the month? I just threw up my last one a few minutes ago


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Not that many :mrgreen: Each person can nominate 3 pictures.




Yup...you've gotta pick only three of those, or when I put up the poll, I'll just be picking the first three you have posted.  If you read the first post, it says the rules in there.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 28, 2006)

emma-lee





chilly





tuna


----------



## JonK (Feb 28, 2006)

gonna be tough to pick this time around


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 5, 2006)

when do we get to vote?


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Whooooops! Totally forgot about it! I'll do my best to get it up tonight...I'll even write it on my hand.


----------

